# Barca and his new spring pole ;)



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

We set up his puppy spring pole today and he LOVES it lol I had to carry him in after he wouldn't stop and I didn't want him to hurt himself here's some pictures and a movie  I took the dogs swimming today but he was totally not sure about the water yet lol 






































































































Thanks for looking :woof:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Awesome pics and video!He's such a handsome boy!Looks like he had a blast


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks like he loves it! I am gonna have to get one of those toys for my pole it looks super cool.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Jaida, I can't believe Barca has the spring pole thing down already!!! BTW, I think he has gotten bigger since he got there LOL!!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Believe it or not Holly its from the Dollar store!! LOL it was a $1 lol and it works awesome! lol I have a friend who makes spring pole toys with the spring attached so if your ever looking I'll give you her info! She makes the same style for adults  She makes puppy ones too I just didn't wanna wait and when I saw these at the dollar store we were like YES! Lets buy 10 so we did lmao!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol I know! He was so into the flirt pole this morning I thought hmm imma set up his spring and see if he gets it and he went right to it! So happy, (oh and he may have added a pound or two when he sort found the cat food bowl while mom was watering his brother lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

PrairieMoonPits said:


> Believe it or not Holly its from the Dollar store!! LOL it was a $1 lol and it works awesome! !


Sweet! We have a Dollar Tree and Big Lots here that if you just kinda browse thru sometimes they will get in great toys and big lots is only like $3 for them so either place its a super deal.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Agreed!! Being our breed goes through them like mad anyway I figure I'd rather just pay $1 or 3 rather than $10 and the cheaper ones sometimes even last longer!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Cute pics!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Jaida.. he's looking like he's loving life at his new home so far!! He's sure gettin into that spring pole, eh!? Great shots, and I love the face on the tree, lol!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AmberS (Aug 22, 2010)

aww looks like fun! glad everything is going so well. such a good looking dog.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

HAHAHAHA...Faith will hit a springpole every now and then, when ms. lazy feels like it, but our 2 month old Jack Russell will tear it up....if it hangs...so will he...lol


----------



## ganja (Feb 11, 2010)

what a cute little fella!


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

He's handsome! I like your sand tire. Lol. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol thanks everyone 
Yah thats my nephew's sand box when he's over!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG he's so cute  Thanks so much for sharing  
I love that tree to thats funny


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i wanna make one of those for cheza, he looks like he is having so much fun


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW look at him go!! he looks like he is having a blast! thanks for the updates they make happy!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

No problem Lisa I'm happy too he's such a fun puppy!  He actually helped me with a lady the other day who wanted a little help with her pit with training and draining energy and he was so behaved and ignored the other dog perfectly! Was so happy with him  He got lots of cookies for that one


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

PrairieMoonPits said:


> Believe it or not Holly its from the Dollar store!!


what aisle? i need something new for Daisy's springpole


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

We have a dollarama and its in the pet section


----------

